# unwanted radio interference



## lesthebest (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi there - my laptop has recently started to emit a radio frequency and suddenly we hear voices coming out of nowhere ..I think it's AM frequency...it comes and goes..just a five second blast then silence,but it's definetly picking something up (which is a little annoying to say the least...)... does anyone know what's causing this and more importantly how to stop it??


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

lesthebest,
welcome to tech support guy,
.
are these voices telling you to send me money?
listen to them, listen to them! send lots!  
.
seriously now, give us a bit more info:
- are you at all able to decipher what is being said?
- does it occur on a regular basis?
- just erratic times of the day?
- does it seem to be doing anything to your computer when this occurs?
- does it seem to just come from the speakers?
- do any cb-ers or ham operators live real close?

i used to play around with ham radio, had just finished building a new 'toy' and was trying it out at about 2 am or so one morning, scared the living bejesus out of my neighbor about a quarter mile away, his stereo was off but my voice was coming through his speakers, very loudly!


----------



## lesthebest (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks for your email...it just happens ..no rhyme or reason...won't hear anything for an hour or so then all of a sudden you get a radio programe as clear as day ..generally some discussion ,it lasts for 5 seconds or so then all goes silent again...this can happen when the laptop is not being used,or in the middle of a powerpoint presentation..could it be the power cable ?


----------

